# freebsd kernel source code



## bsdunix99 (May 21, 2019)

Greetings. How can do I get attuned in a logical manner with the *BSD/FreeBSD kernel source code? Thank you very much!


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2019)

You could read the "Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System", that will give you a good head start.  




__





						Amazon.com: Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System, The eBook : McKusick, Marshall Kirk, Neville-Neil, George V., Watson, Robert N.M.: Books
					

Buy Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System, The: Read Books Reviews - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------

